# SIS - Simble Solutions



## System (26 December 2017)

Simble is an Australian enterprise Software as a Service (SaaS) company focused on business and resource management. Simble's solutions help businesses automate, mobilise, monetise, control and visualise their operations.

The Company and its predecessor businesses have served over 50 enterprise customers, located in Australia, New Zealand and the UK since 2009. Led by CEO, Fadi Geha, Simble's executive team has extensive experience in the Information, Communications and Technology (ICT) industry. The Company is headquartered in Sydney with operations in Melbourne, Australia; Auckland, New Zealand; Da Nang, Vietnam; Dubai, U.A.E; and London, UK.

The Company has two solution suites – Mobility and Energy Management. SaaS is the primary source of revenue. SaaS is a software licensing and delivery model in which software is licensed on a subscription basis and is centrally hosted. 

It is anticipated that SIS will list on the ASX during February 2018.

http://simblegroup.com


----------



## Tradeful (4 February 2018)

Anyone else buy into this upcoming IPO?


----------

